# Security camera recommendations



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

Here's the situation. I got divorced a couple months ago and my XWW is secretly going to my house when I'm not there and I don't like it. I don't know what she's doing and I don't really care. Her access to the house is only supposed to be for the kids since the school bus stop is at my driveway and the kids need access when they get home. The kids are a bit young and immature yet to trust with a key of their own, so she has one. I think I want to put in a security camera and then confront her to establish very firm boundaries. 

Anybody have recommendations on inexpensive security camera systems. I'd like to be able to have it on wifi so I can monitor it with my cell phone when I'm not home. Preferably something that has the option of recording short videos remotely or automatically records and holds the videos for 24 hours. 2-3 cameras should be plenty to catch the main areas of the house, but the capability for more would be nice. Thanks!


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

I have setup several surveillance systems for cannabis growers for both internal and external. If you have a desktop PC or laptop and a home LAN, all you would need is a wireless cam and a means to record to the PC.

I would recommend an inexpensive Foscam camera and they have a very easy application called BlueIris that will record should any motion be detected. I have this in my home and I monitor 6 cameras throughout the property. If you already have a home network and a wireless router, it shouldn't cost more than $150 dollars. HTH


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

So your wife drives to the house at the end of the day to let the kids into the house when they get off the bus?

Do you have a garage? Can you get a keypad thingy for the garage door opener? Surely they can remember a 4 digit code, right?


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

SecondTime'Round said:


> So your wife drives to the house at the end of the day to let the kids into the house when they get off the bus?
> 
> Do you have a garage? Can you get a keypad thingy for the garage door opener? Surely they can remember a 4 digit code, right?


Sure, but that code would only be secure for a day until she sees them enter it. If I put up a camera it should change her behavior right away since she won't want to be caught there. It also lets me have a general security system when I'm traveling, which is another bonus.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

MountainRunner said:


> I have setup several surveillance systems for cannabis growers for both internal and external. If you have a desktop PC or laptop and a home LAN, all you would need is a wireless cam and a means to record to the PC.
> 
> I would recommend an inexpensive Foscam camera and they have a very easy application called BlueIris that will record should any motion be detected. I have this in my home and I monitor 6 cameras throughout the property. If you already have a home network and a wireless router, it shouldn't cost more than $150 dollars. HTH


Thanks. I have a wireless router but my only computer is a work laptop and I shouldn't be using it for that. Do you have a recommendation for a self contained system that doesn't need the computer?


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Bananapeel said:


> Sure, but that code would only be secure for a day until she sees them enter it. If I put up a camera it should change her behavior right away since she won't want to be caught there. It also lets me have a general security system when I'm traveling, which is another bonus.


Oh I wasn't suggesting you NOT get a camera, just commenting about the key. Would she even have to be there at all to get them off the bus if there was a key pad? I'm sure you've said before, but how old are the kids?


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

They are 7 and 9 and can't be left alone. I think when the oldest is 13 he can legally be home alone with his little brother. Until then, I'm a bit stuck unless I want to use after school care and I'd prefer to not go that route.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

It's the upload service to store the video that's tricky and expensive. Alternatively you can Fi-Fo the video locally if you have a big enough storage appliance, assuming she won't snatch it take it with her.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm a bit confused. Since the kids are too young to be left alone, doesn't she have to go in anyway? How long does she stay with them before you get home? 

Or is your primary concern that she is going in when no one is there at all?

I agree, if you put the cameras in she will know that she is being watched and that should curtail her rummaging through your things.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

happy as a clam said:


> I'm a bit confused. Since the kids are too young to be left alone, doesn't she have to go in anyway? How long does she stay with them before you get home?
> 
> Or is your primary concern that she is going in when no one is there at all?


I'm glad I'm not the only one confused.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Bananapeel said:


> I don't know what she's doing *and I don't really care.*




You SHOULD care! For all you know, she is rummaging through financial documents and/or leaving VARs and other "spyware" of her own to snoop on you.

I would definitely care, and I would want that place on lockdown, pronto.

Get the cameras.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

I use a couple of Nest cams (Drop cam) on different properties. 

All you need is a wireless router at the property. No computer needed there and a quick setup too. 

You can get alerts or view it at any time on any computer or smartphone with an app. 

There are others, but I'm happy with this setup. 

Best


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Check this one out. It looks like an air cleaner and it gives a wide cam view of the house. It works with your phone. I have it downstairs to check up on my son and his buddies. You get a wide eyed view. Nice. Even gives alerts when the kids comes in the house.

Piper Smart All-in-One Home Security and Home Automation System 
Post a personal electronic sentry inside your home and monitor activity when you're away. This compact security camera can be stand or wall mounted to record video of a 180-degree field of view. If activity is detected, the camera sends a notification to your phone or tablet, and lets you view video of the incident. It's the next best thing to leaving your own eyes behind.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

happy as a clam said:


> I'm a bit confused. Since the kids are too young to be left alone, doesn't she have to go in anyway? How long does she stay with them before you get home?
> 
> Or is your primary concern that she is going in when no one is there at all?
> 
> I agree, if you put the cameras in she will know that she is being watched and that should curtail her rummaging through your things.


I want her to be able to go in with the kids. I want to curtail her going in when the kids aren't there. She's going in whenever she wants and presumably snooping around. Who knows, she could have VARs planted there. I haven't found any yet.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Bananapeel said:


> I want her to be able to go in with the kids. I want to curtail her going in when the kids aren't there. She's going in whenever she wants and presumably snooping around. Who knows, she could have VARs planted there. I haven't found any yet.


she could be snooping and planting VARs when the kids are there too. 

Are you wanting something she will notice and will stop her from doing anything or do you want something hidden that will catch it? 

Why doesn't she take the kids after school to her place and then drop them off when you get home?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

A Dropcam or Canary might be a good fit, at least temporarily speaking.

Note that both require a monthly subscription fee.

Both are available via Amazon, your local Best Buy, and probably a handful of other retailers as well.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> Why doesn't she take the kids after school to her place and then drop them off when you get home?


My thoughts, exactly.

I think I would put a quick end to her being in your house, period. The whole thing kind of creeps me out .


----------



## Borntohang (Sep 4, 2014)

Didn't you tell us she was/is a Meth addict?


----------



## Omar174 (Mar 12, 2014)

MountainRunner said:


> I have setup several surveillance systems for cannabis growers for both internal and external. If you have a desktop PC or laptop and a home LAN, all you would need is a wireless cam and a means to record to the PC.
> 
> I would recommend an inexpensive Foscam camera and they have a very easy application called BlueIris that will record should any motion be detected. I have this in my home and I monitor 6 cameras throughout the property. If you already have a home network and a wireless router, it shouldn't cost more than $150 dollars. HTH





Bananapeel said:


> Thanks. I have a wireless router but my only computer is a work laptop and I shouldn't be using it for that. Do you have a recommendation for a self contained system that doesn't need the computer?


I've had a Foscam installed for about a year. Mine is a cheapo model. If I were to buy another I would get a Foscam again but maybe go with a higher resolution model with on-board (memory card) recording capability. No need to record on a pc. 

Great Iphone app for viewing as well. I'm sure other phones are supported as well. Just make sure when your done watching, log off or it will eat your whole data plan in no time!


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

Borntohang said:


> Didn't you tell us she was/is a Meth addict?


No. I have an old family friend that is, but it isn't her. She's got an alcohol problem that she's working on.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Bananapeel said:


> No. I have an old family friend that is, but it isn't her. She's got an alcohol problem that she's working on.


LOL. Maybe she's been raiding your fridge and liquor cabinet.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

happy as a clam said:


> My thoughts, exactly.
> 
> I think I would put a quick end to her being in your house, period. The whole thing kind of creeps me out .


We might progress there. Right now I just want to establish boundaries. Her accessing the house for the kids is fine with me, as long as it is limited to that. If we can't get that under control then she'll lose access permanently. Likewise if I found her doing something inappropriate such as planting a VAR or going through my financial records. I think a security camera would stop the problem instantly and then she'd only access the house for the kids.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

happy as a clam said:


> My thoughts, exactly.
> 
> I think I would put a quick end to her being in your house, period. The whole thing kind of creeps me out .


It doesn't creep me out, but I would not allow this either. Except for the first week I moved out, I have not been back inside the house we shared, and I won't be, and he's not allowed to step foot into my new house and he knows this. My kids are teens, but still.....there has to be a better solution here.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Attach a camera to a Rottweiler.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Bananapeel said:


> They are 7 and 9 and can't be left alone. I think when the oldest is 13 he can legally be home alone with his little brother. Until then, I'm a bit stuck unless I want to use after school care and I'd prefer to not go that route.


Apologies for threadjacking, but are there actually such laws in your state? 
Obviously, kids too young shouldn't be left alone, though my brother and I were from a couple hours every day from 1st grade up. This oversight, and reduction of parental authority...probably deserves its own thread somewhere else.:crazy:


----------



## ExiledBayStater (Feb 16, 2013)

Get some dummy cameras, either by themselves or to supplement the real ones. If the latter, be sure they appear similar.


----------



## 3kgtmitsu (Jul 28, 2012)

I install camera systems professionally, its not that expensive to get a decent hard wired 4 camera system that can be accessed from anywhere and is motion sensing.


----------



## jdawg2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

FOSCAM without question. Can end the thread right now as to the best one to get: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...d=1448261653&ref_=sr_1_1&s=electronics&sr=1-1 

I have these both in my house and out. I live overseas so the need to watch over my house is important (like in the basement so can see if water etc). 

Mine is set to send emails of a series of photos based on motion. Every so often I get a false alarm.

The only thing is it requires a running laptop/pc. My daughter lives in the house and sometimes either power goes out or the PC blue screens and has to be restarted but if you are home each day it's not an issue.

If you want to get full coverage of every room in the house then throw the idea of cheap out the window. But a single FOSCAM you can cover the living room and know when she's in and out. If you have it pointed at the door you can track how long she stays, etc.

PS: You will also want to buy the BlueIRIS software that's how you use your home PC/laptop to send/store images. 

Also fun to know when te FedEx/UPS guys delivers. I'm sure they are aware at my place as the cameras are obviously located (but high on garage gable).

http://www.amazon.com/Foscam-Blue-I..._UL160_SR100,160_&refRID=0RTF32DWS3A6YE2W8PN4


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Runs like Dog said:


> Attach a camera to a Rottweiler.


Spit my coffee...lol.


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

jdawg2015 said:


> FOSCAM without question. Can end the thread right now as to the best one to get: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...d=1448261653&ref_=sr_1_1&s=electronics&sr=1-1
> 
> I have these both in my house and out. I live overseas so the need to watch over my house is important (like in the basement so can see if water etc).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recommendation. That looks like exactly what I need. I think it is good to have a system in my house anyway since I no longer have someone staying at home during the day. Is the software necessary to use the motion activated feature? Or is there an app that would do that instead?


----------



## jdawg2015 (Feb 12, 2015)

Bananapeel said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. That looks like exactly what I need. I think it is good to have a system in my house anyway since I no longer have someone staying at home during the day. Is the software necessary to use the motion activated feature? Or is there an app that would do that instead?


The camera will work without BlueIRIS but requires you set-up port forwarding on your router. You can view and control the camera live.

BlueIRIS is worthwhile, especially if you get more than one camera.

I have FOSCAM indoor and outdoor cameras in my garage, single car workshop, the basement, dining room, and living room. Bascially if anyone enters the house the camera will capture it.

I also have a camera that covers my driveway/parking area and the front entrances.

My house is in a country setting so not like many people go up to it and I have wildlife pics aplenty


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

I'll start with one camera first and go from there. Hopefully one is all it takes.


----------



## 3kgtmitsu (Jul 28, 2012)

The resolution on that cam is garbage and if you want to store any decent length of video you need to have a dvr/nvr. May work as a temporary setup but if you want to have something permanent you should look into Hikvision. For the money they are bar none the best and you can get an HD 4 cam system with NVR or DVR for under $400. They will last for years. We sell them all day long for $1k-1.3k installed. The labor is what gets ya for install because your home running wires to the DVR/NVR. Although they have some wireless HD options too.


----------

